# PrimeFace Generator(en) Business-Server und Customer Server



## Globetrotter (15. Okt 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Bei der Suche nach einen PrimeFace Generator bin ich nur auf den Grud Generator gestoßen.
Liege ich damit richtig oder habe ich was übersehen?

Eigentlich möchte ich mit einem Generator arbeiten um mir viel Tipperei zu ersparen und schnell zu Ergebnissen zu kommen.

Spricht was gegen den Grud oder überhaupt gegen einen Generator.
Lohnt es sich damit auseinanderzusetzen?
Seht meine Frage vor dem Hintergrund dass ich zwei Jahre nichts programmiert habe und davor auch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand war sondern mit mit EJB2, Java5 und JSF entwickelt habe.

Was ist wenn ich aus Sicherheitsgründen in meiner Applikation mit zwei Servern arbeite?
- Customer Server als Schnittstelle zum Kunden
- und erst dahinter den Business-Server mit Zugriff zur Oracle DB via Hypernate.
als Korrespondenzschicht dazwischen  EJB 2

In Firmen ist das eigentlich der Regelfall:
Wird es dann zäh mit dem Grud Generator?
Gehe ich in so einem Fall besser anders vor?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## sence (29. Okt 2013)

es heißt crud  create, read, update, delete

Wenn mit DAOs gearbeitet wird, ist es doch schnell selbst erledigt die 4 Methoden zu erstellen oder worauf zielst du genau ab ?

>>Was ist wenn ich aus Sicherheitsgründen in meiner Applikation mit zwei Servern arbeite?
>>- Customer Server als Schnittstelle zum Kunden

Es kommt darauf an. 
Wenn du die Webapp. unsicher schreibst und die Methode in der WebApp aufgerufen wird, die dann an den Backend server weitergereicht wird und dort zur Ausführung gebracht wird, hast du nichts gewonnen.

Das dezentrale verteilen von Software-Komponenten (Ausführungslogik) wird für die zentrale Wartung und implementierung i.d.R benutzt.

Somit müssen nur die entsprechenden Hosts aktualisiert werden, die für diese Aufgabe deklariert sind.
Andernfalls müssen alle im Gesamtsystem befindlichen Server geupdatet werden.
Anderer Vorteil ist, Lastverteilung.

(hoffe es geht in die Richtung, die du meinst)


----------



## Globetrotter (29. Okt 2013)

Hahaha, crud  .... Muttern hat immer gesagt schreibs wie du's hörst! Ich wusste schon immer, dass das nicht stimmt.  Berichtigen geht nun nicht mehr ... jetzt ist es quasi wie in Stein gemeißelt.
Ehrlich gesagt ich wusste nicht mal dass es* c*reate, *r*ead, *u*pdate, *d*elete bedeutet.

Die DAOs schaue ich mir an. Hast du einen Link DAOs gibt es auch unter Visual C++ was aber andere sind.

Mit 2 Servern ( Customer und Business ) zu programmieren.
Stimmt gewinnen tut man bei der reinen Funktionalität dabei oft nicht viel.

Es ist aber in den meisten Grossfirmen aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen absolute Pflicht. 
Gewinnen tu ich dabei nur dass ich mit an solche vorgegeben Standards halte, das heißt auch mein EJB  nutze, weil ich dann einfach muss.


----------



## sence (30. Okt 2013)

Ein Link für DAO (hibernate)
Leonidas blog » Hibernate ? DAO ? Java Tutorial

JPA DAO
» JPA2 Abstract DAO, Criteria Query & the ?like? Operator dominikdorn.com

Bei EJB kannst du auch lokale EJB Methoden verwenden 
Kommt wie gesagt auf die Anforderungen und den Einsatzzweck drauf an.
(kann ich ohne Wissen um die Anwendung und  dieAnforderungen nicht beurteilen)


----------



## Globetrotter (30. Okt 2013)

Muchas Gracias me Amigo

Ja, doch, damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen.
Ich glaube das ist erst mal der bessere Weg
Generatoren kann ich immer noch einsetzen.

So viel ich weiß setzt das ganze MyEclipse stark auf Generatoren auf.


----------



## fastjack (30. Okt 2013)

schau dir mal Metawidget an


----------

